# the 2003-04 twolves lineup, tell ma whatcha think



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok ok, i see the future, the twolves trade away tb for eddie jones, the twolves get a pay cut and an extension with kg, the twolves sign corey maggette, they also let go of mike wilks and sign khalid el amin(cant a brotha dream, we do need a metten cleaves or a anthony johnson on the team that can go crazy on the bench and el amin is our guy), RASHO SIGNS WITH SAN ANTOINIO im jokin, they resign gary trent, we resign him and gill, we also came close to tradin wally to the cavs and said wally , we also sign former gopher star quincy lewsi,might just be good so here is the lineup

PG-Sam cassell
SG-eddie jones
SF-Wally Szerbiak
PF-Kevin Garnett
C-Rasho Nesterovic

bench
6th man pg- troy hudson(wins 6th man of the year)
sg- corey maggette(will start a few games but is the odd man out)
sf-ndudi ebi(first round pick, he is exciting)
pf-gary trent(wont play alot this season)
c-marc jackson(comes through and is a good role player)
3rd string the 2 extras
pg-khalid el-amin:yes: 
c-ervin"needs a nickname so there is no mix up" johnson
Injured/reserved list
Rick rickert
quincy lewis
kendell gill

so tell me whatcha think ok, this will be interestin


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

The best MN can give Maggette is the MLE and LAC will match that. Second, I think the Jones offer is on the table but it is the least desireable option because Jones is maxed out until 2007. He has already shown signs of peaking and this contract restrains MN too much come 2006. I think MN will use both exceptions receive 2 or 3 players for the Brandon contract (may have to include THud) and will resign Nesty. I think it all hinges on whether JON resigns with Indiana. If he does, then I think we'll end up with a TB/Hudson/Jackson for Harrington/Croshere/Mercer deal. We'd split the mid-level between Dion Gloverl and Antonio Daniels and sign E. Campbell with the LLE. 

C: Nesterovic, Johnson, Campbell
PF: KG, Croshere, Ebi
SF: Harrington, Glover
SG: Wally Z, Mercer
PG: Cassell, Daniels
IR: Rickert


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok buddy the twolves dont have enough money to bring in that many free agents and still resign rasho, sorry


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I'm not so sure that the Heat would trade Jones for Brandon, or at all. Riley stated on draft night he may be playing Wade at PG, which allows EJ to stay at SG, and Caron still at SF.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok first off Troy Hudson will NEVER be coming off the bench unless Cassell really produces. Troy carried the Wolves in the playoffs, it was him and Garnett, that was it. You don't reward that kind of preformance with coming off the bench.

If anything I think getting Eddie Jones is a big time long shot! 

We do not have that much money and if we do want to re-sign someone it would be Rasho first off. Because the only trade bait we got is Brandon.

I think they will go with the Cassell, Hudson backcourt, or find a player to fill the SG or SF spot by trading Brandon.

But Ebi is not going to pull a Jermaine O'Neal on this team, he will play and he will get his time to shine. And like rocketeer said he is a wonderful defender, and that will get him on the court. He can handle the ball so that helps also, but don't be suprised to see this lineup a lot if the Wolves don't get a SG or SF in the offseason. 

PG Hudson
SG Wally
SF Ebi
PF Garnett
C ? (Whoever is on the team)

This is not a starting lineup but you will see it sometimes next year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

According to numerous media sources around the Twin Cities, there are several deals on the table for the Wolves, all relating to Terrell Brandon's contract. 

Indiana wants to trade, because they are facing the luxury tax after JO is signed to a max deal. We would have to take on Croshere, but could probably have our pick of Harrington, Mercer, or Artest. Bender anybody? 

I've also heard Portland is a possibility. Something with Derek Anderson & Ruben Patterson, perhaps. I was thinking Dale Davis would be good Rasho insurance. If we could get Anderson and Davis, this would be a sweet deal. 

Last night, a buddy of mine mentioned that KFAN reported Atlanta as a potential trade partner as well, with Shareef and Glenn Robinson as possibilities. I really hope we don't trade for the Big Dog, but Rahim would be very, very nice.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok you guys gatta remember that a small backcourt isnt ganna in everything, dallas usually plays 2 pgs in the backcourt but they dont start, we wont be able to guard kobe, hardawa/marion, finly, allen and i could go on forever, i would like to see the trade of tb for derek anderson and ruben patterson the most but from what i hear mchale has a big X across it for sum dumb reason, but hudson and cassell will play alot at the same time. if we get eddie jones or derek anderson, it gives flip a lot of diffrent lineups to use, here is one that i thiunk if we made the portland deal will have other teams gasping for air:
PG-troy hudson
SG- sam cassell
SF- ruben patterson
PF-ndudi ebi(needs to put on muscle for this ride)
C-KG
her is another one that i just like
PG-khalid el amin:yes: 
SG-derek anderson
SF-ndudi ebi
PF-KG
C- marc jackson


----------

